

Facebook – insight from an 18yr old female college student - GIMAD
http://fvrit.com/archive/2008/02/25/facebook-ndash-insight-from-an-18yr-old-female-college-student.aspx

======
phony_identity
Summary: "My 18 yo daughter likes FB because her friends are there. Also, I am
illiterate."

------
elialfordj
That was the most useless analysis I've ever read. Common people

------
stillmotion
So does this mean it's too late to get into the Facebook Application business?

~~~
kirse
Not at all. These guys were late to the game and built a Top 10 application:
[http://www.highscalability.com/friends-sale-
architecture-300...](http://www.highscalability.com/friends-sale-
architecture-300-million-page-view-month-facebook-ror-app)

Being early was a huge benefit, but it certainly won't prevent you from
building a viral app if it's something people will use.

------
edw519
"isn't the facebook site so much as it where the friends are now"

The food and beverage industry has struggled with this for years. Welcome to
the real world.

